# Smilies....?



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Any chance to have those we have updated and changed....some of them are rather large...


----------



## Marcel (Jul 20, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Any chance to have those we have updated and changed....some of them are rather large...



What do you mean?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting proposal. I'll look into it. Some are large. Some are lame. And some are duplicates. Perhaps we can start a thread where folks can post cool *.gif files of smilies for consideration into the Forum's choices. Stay tuned.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 22, 2008)

How could you say any of them are lame? These are my favourites, but I truly love them all.

 

 

 

 

Just to name a few. Go Bonedemon!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 24, 2008)

So far nobody knows how to change them. Must be Horse's domain. For I do know they are changing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cough...cough...!


----------



## Freebird (Aug 7, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Cough...cough...!



Was somebody griping about the big smiles again?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeeeaaahh.....you got a problem with that!?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Aug 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## DBII (Aug 9, 2008)

You got to love smileys with weapons

DBII


----------



## aerosup (Aug 27, 2008)

love those smilies.. I usually saw those smilies on different forums..
but those BIG SMILIES.. wow! so cool.. haha.. love to add that on one of my post.. hehe


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2008)

Those are cool, Lucky. Maybe they can be added and the goofy one's removed.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow emotion overload


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2008)

aerosup said:


> love those smilies.. I usually saw those smilies on different forums..
> but those BIG SMILIES.. wow! so cool.. haha.. love to add that on one of my post.. hehe




Now yer just ripping tha pish mate...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just to see how many have noticed that the guy is saluting with the wrong hand, left instead for right.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2009)

I noticed that the first time I saw it posted....

One of the reasons why I dont use it...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

yep...noticed that right off the bat


----------



## Marcel (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought it was an American thing 8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

lmao...dang Marcel! 

Actually, this is an American thing:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2009)

He he ....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

Fixed the salute icon:


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm I never noticed that. I guess I did not pay that much attention to it. I used it all the time.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah I never noticed it either  As long as Eric sees this thread as replaces the current  with the new



from GG.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 18, 2009)

We have to give the credit to Lucky for bringing up the issue.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 19, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> lmao...dang Marcel!
> 
> Actually, this is an American thing:



Ah, you do that with your left hand as well ?


----------



## spit5 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wurger said:


> He he ....



Wojtek
you are "verfluchte banditen"


----------



## Wurger (Jan 19, 2009)

Ave....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, still think that it's time for a spring cleaning among the smilies and put a few new ones....especially the BIG ones!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 29, 2009)

With all the new stuff going on with the forum, maybe this is a good time to do something about those smilies, delete old ones and maybe add new ones?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm with Lucky on this...and add the proper salute smiley! (please)


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

What's happenin' here...? Any updates on the smilies? At least, can this one be fixed?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

#3 request for a fix on the salute smiley.


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2012)

_Riiiiight!_

Thought that I'd bring this one up again, after 3 years....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 13, 2013)

*slap*


----------



## mikewint (Jan 13, 2013)

I say Harumf....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2013)

I say we have enough. Anything else you can just bring in from elsewhere with


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2013)

No, no, don't want more of them, completely agree that we have enough, just wondered if it wasn't time for a spring cleaning and update of the smilies, as some of the are rather large etc., etc...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2013)

Gnomey said:


> I say we have enough. Anything else you can just bring in from elsewhere with http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/corrections-suggestions/ tags...[/QUOTE]
> At least add the proper salute (I posted here back in 2009...lol)
> 
> The URL is: [url]http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/attachments/corrections-suggestions/81157d1232310183-smilies-icon_salute_proper.gif[/url]
> ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Probably one that annoys me the most!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2013)

Enough? Some posts look like a bad case of chicken pox - so many bl**dy smilies, I can't read the post!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2013)

That would be beacuse of the meds old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2013)

Not so old chap. You know perfectly well that the meds only cause visions of pink, flying, Hippocroccofrogs - which is _very_ disturbing!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2013)

Disturbing? I'd say _horrifying!_


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Is this something that you could look into David, a spring cleaning among the smilies, or get a more up to date......list, of them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

And a Hippocrockofrogg for Terry, he seems to have a fetish for them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

True....he tend to act all weird around them, especially if all dolled up and in bikinis!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll take your word for it Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2014)

So you should young man!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 2, 2014)

I won't be back to this thread because Mike will post a photo.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 2, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> I won't be back to this thread because Mike will post a photo.


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 3, 2014)

certainly. if you have a preference on a list of smiles let me know.


Lucky13 said:


> Is this something that you could look into David, a spring cleaning among the smilies, or get a more up to date......list, of them?


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2014)

A right handed salute.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> A right handed salute.
> 
> Geo



Which one?

We have this salute:





And then there's the one that comes in handy while driving...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Which one?
> 
> We have this salute:
> View attachment 253348
> ...



I can only find the left hand one. Will strive to search Moe diligently when I get home.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 3, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> I can only find the left hand one. Will strive to search Moe diligently when I get home.
> 
> Geo


The "proper salute" isn't in the forum's smiley database, it's one I edited and posted to a thread years ago.

So when I want to apply the proper salute to a post, I just grab the image's URL (you can right-click on the image and save, or grab the URL for your own use, if you like) and add it as an attached image, like I did in the post above.

It would would be nice if Horse would add it to the database, but he's got his hands full. So I just do it the old fashioned way until he can get to it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2014)

True! This is nothing urgent, but it'd be nice to have a more 'up to date' smilies....
Don't even know where to look for good ones!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2017)

Test test....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 6, 2017)

Seems to work, doesn't it?


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 6, 2017)

Just a simple matter of right click, "Save Image As...." and Bob's your uncle. Very nice Marcel


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2017)

Yeah, there are a bunch in the forum library that can go in the bin. It does need to be updated. I'm sure you can google about a million smilies and emoticons if it can ever be updated.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 7, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Yeah, there are a bunch in the forum library that can go in the bin. It does need to be updated. I'm sure you can google about a million smilies and emoticons if it can ever be updated.


It can easily be updated. I'll discuss this with the other mods.

Btw, to use this one you can type rightsalute between : :.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 7, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 10, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> Yeah, there are a bunch in the forum library that can go in the bin. It does need to be updated. I'm sure you can google about a million smilies and emoticons if it can ever be updated.


Okay, I have removed about 600 smilies. I don't really want to delete for now, but I've analysed the smiley usage and kept the ones that have been used more than 20 times. The rest are still there but hidden. I'm also not so sure about the EMOJI SPACE group which I feel is not very useful.

BTW, I now have changed the salute smiley to the right saluting one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 11, 2017)

It's a step in the right direction. Thanks Marcel.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Sep 11, 2017)

Thorlifter said:


> It's a step in the right direction. Thanks Marcel.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 12, 2017)

Added the pilot salute

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice.


----------

